# Ladies using progesterone cream... HELP!!



## Kellysmom

So this is the first month I've used the cream directly after ovulation (3 dpo, to be exact) for pre-AF spotting anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. I'm now about 8 dpo, and I have so many symptoms it's unreal! My BB's are so sore I can barely touch them, I'm bloated and gassy, nauseated in the morning, and have had headaches every day for three days now.

Progesterone cream is supposed to REDUCE PMS symptoms, not make them worse! I've read that inital doses may cause swollen breasts, bloating, and gas because the body is recovering from long term progesterone deficiency... but I've also read these are the same symptoms when using too much cream!!

So how do you tell the difference? I searched this forum, and in every post I found the women talked about having NO symptoms. Am I doing something wrong? Really need your help ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

Who said progesterone creams reduce pms symptoms? They are supposed to cause pms symptoms? That's why pms symptoms go away when you get AF because progesterone drops. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!! Hope you get your bfp hun, lots of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

taylorxx said:


> Who said progesterone creams reduce pms symptoms? They are supposed to cause pms symptoms? That's why pms symptoms go away when you get AF because progesterone drops. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!! Hope you get your bfp hun, lots of sticky baby dust xxx

You are correct. Progesterone will cause symptoms similar to PMS / Pregnancy symptoms. Basically your body is being fooled into believing it is pregnant. You get pregnancy symptoms because of the increase in progesterone that your body is making; hence if you are increasing your progesterone with creams, supplements, etc you can expect the same symptoms as early pregnacy symptoms which are the same symptoms as PMS.


----------



## Haleytivet

Kellysmom said:


> So this is the first month I've used the cream directly after ovulation (3 dpo, to be exact) for pre-AF spotting anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. I'm now about 8 dpo, and I have so many symptoms it's unreal! My BB's are so sore I can barely touch them, I'm bloated and gassy, nauseated in the morning, and have had headaches every day for three days now.
> 
> Progesterone cream is supposed to REDUCE PMS symptoms, not make them worse! I've read that inital doses may cause swollen breasts, bloating, and gas because the body is recovering from long term progesterone deficiency... but I've also read these are the same symptoms when using too much cream!!
> 
> So how do you tell the difference? I searched this forum, and in every post I found the women talked about having NO symptoms. Am I doing something wrong? Really need your help ladies!!!! :hugs:

Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)


----------



## Kellysmom

taylorxx said:


> Who said progesterone creams reduce pms symptoms? They are supposed to cause pms symptoms? That's why pms symptoms go away when you get AF because progesterone drops. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!! Hope you get your bfp hun, lots of sticky baby dust xxx

The makers of progesterone cream, plus the multitude of websites I researched all claim it's supposed to reduce PMS symptoms in women who are not menopausal. The good thing is that I'm highly realistic here, knowing full well that my symptoms are because of the progesterone and not because of an early BFP.... but my question is not about progesterone cream/pregnancy symptoms.... it's really about how to tell the difference between too much progesterone cream and just that it's working to reduce high estrogen levels.

Thanks for the help ladies!!!


----------



## Kellysmom

Haleytivet said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> So this is the first month I've used the cream directly after ovulation (3 dpo, to be exact) for pre-AF spotting anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. I'm now about 8 dpo, and I have so many symptoms it's unreal! My BB's are so sore I can barely touch them, I'm bloated and gassy, nauseated in the morning, and have had headaches every day for three days now.
> 
> Progesterone cream is supposed to REDUCE PMS symptoms, not make them worse! I've read that inital doses may cause swollen breasts, bloating, and gas because the body is recovering from long term progesterone deficiency... but I've also read these are the same symptoms when using too much cream!!
> 
> So how do you tell the difference? I searched this forum, and in every post I found the women talked about having NO symptoms. Am I doing something wrong? Really need your help ladies!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)Click to expand...


Did you use progesterone cream? I know the pills are different as they contain a synthetic progesterone that increases levels in the body exponentially... but the cream only increases those levels slightly and in some women not at all. 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Kellysmom said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> So this is the first month I've used the cream directly after ovulation (3 dpo, to be exact) for pre-AF spotting anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. I'm now about 8 dpo, and I have so many symptoms it's unreal! My BB's are so sore I can barely touch them, I'm bloated and gassy, nauseated in the morning, and have had headaches every day for three days now.
> 
> Progesterone cream is supposed to REDUCE PMS symptoms, not make them worse! I've read that inital doses may cause swollen breasts, bloating, and gas because the body is recovering from long term progesterone deficiency... but I've also read these are the same symptoms when using too much cream!!
> 
> So how do you tell the difference? I searched this forum, and in every post I found the women talked about having NO symptoms. Am I doing something wrong? Really need your help ladies!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you use progesterone cream? I know the pills are different as they contain a synthetic progesterone that increases levels in the body exponentially... but the cream only increases those levels slightly and in some women not at all.
> 
> Thanks for your input!!Click to expand...

I'm not using the cream. I am on Prometrium. You are right that the pills have a higher level in them but it should balance out the same. I am very LOW so that's why I am on higher doses to help sustain a pregnancy but progesterone cream vs pill will have very similar symptoms. When using the cream you won't notice the symptoms as drastic as the pill though.


----------



## Kellysmom

Haleytivet said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> So this is the first month I've used the cream directly after ovulation (3 dpo, to be exact) for pre-AF spotting anywhere from 3-7 days before AF. I'm now about 8 dpo, and I have so many symptoms it's unreal! My BB's are so sore I can barely touch them, I'm bloated and gassy, nauseated in the morning, and have had headaches every day for three days now.
> 
> Progesterone cream is supposed to REDUCE PMS symptoms, not make them worse! I've read that inital doses may cause swollen breasts, bloating, and gas because the body is recovering from long term progesterone deficiency... but I've also read these are the same symptoms when using too much cream!!
> 
> So how do you tell the difference? I searched this forum, and in every post I found the women talked about having NO symptoms. Am I doing something wrong? Really need your help ladies!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you use progesterone cream? I know the pills are different as they contain a synthetic progesterone that increases levels in the body exponentially... but the cream only increases those levels slightly and in some women not at all.
> 
> Thanks for your input!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using the cream. I am on Prometrium. You are right that the pills have a higher level in them but it should balance out the same. I am very LOW so that's why I am on higher doses to help sustain a pregnancy but progesterone cream vs pill will have very similar symptoms. When using the cream you won't notice the symptoms as drastic as the pill though.Click to expand...

OMG!! If that's that case I can't imagine what you're going through Haley! Good for you sticking through it! It does make me worry a little that I might be using too much though....I just barely found out that the directions on the package are wrong, but now that I'm this far into it I don't want to start using less causing my levels to drop too soon. 

Thanks so much for your input, it really was a tremendous amount of help!! Good Luck to you!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## taylorxx

Kellysmom said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Who said progesterone creams reduce pms symptoms? They are supposed to cause pms symptoms? That's why pms symptoms go away when you get AF because progesterone drops. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!! Hope you get your bfp hun, lots of sticky baby dust xxx
> 
> The makers of progesterone cream, plus the multitude of websites I researched all claim it's supposed to reduce PMS symptoms in women who are not menopausal. The good thing is that I'm highly realistic here, knowing full well that my symptoms are because of the progesterone and not because of an early BFP.... but my question is not about progesterone cream/pregnancy symptoms.... it's really about how to tell the difference between too much progesterone cream and just that it's working to reduce high estrogen levels.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!!!Click to expand...


I just re-read my post, and it seems like I came off a little rude, I was NOT meaning to be. I'm sorry if it seemed that way!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kellysmom

taylorxx said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Who said progesterone creams reduce pms symptoms? They are supposed to cause pms symptoms? That's why pms symptoms go away when you get AF because progesterone drops. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!! Hope you get your bfp hun, lots of sticky baby dust xxx
> 
> The makers of progesterone cream, plus the multitude of websites I researched all claim it's supposed to reduce PMS symptoms in women who are not menopausal. The good thing is that I'm highly realistic here, knowing full well that my symptoms are because of the progesterone and not because of an early BFP.... but my question is not about progesterone cream/pregnancy symptoms.... it's really about how to tell the difference between too much progesterone cream and just that it's working to reduce high estrogen levels.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just re-read my post, and it seems like I came off a little rude, I was NOT meaning to be. I'm sorry if it seemed that way!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hahaha, no worries! :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

Haleytivet said:


> Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)

I am on my first cycle using progesterone, and I know exactly what you mean, very frustrating with all these symptoms! What dosage are you taking Haley? I am on 100mg twice/day of Prometrium vaginally...AF is due tmrw for me, and I think I may be going crazy...I will go even more crazy if it lengthens my luteal phase a bit, lol


----------



## Haleytivet

rdleela said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you won't be able to tell the difference. The medication will make the same symptoms. This is what happened to me last month. I started taking progesterone last month and had all the same early pregnancy symptoms that I had when I was pregnant (ended in MC 1 week later) So I thought for sure I was preggo but it was just the medicine making those symptoms. Just stay positive!!! :)
> 
> I am on my first cycle using progesterone, and I know exactly what you mean, very frustrating with all these symptoms! What dosage are you taking Haley? I am on 100mg twice/day of Prometrium vaginally...AF is due tmrw for me, and I think I may be going crazy...I will go even more crazy if it lengthens my luteal phase a bit, lolClick to expand...



I take 400mg at night. I only take it cycle days 16-25 unless I get a positive pregnancy test then I am to keep taking it. What days does your Doctor have you taking it?


----------



## Claire_Lou

Hi ladies, sorry to gatecrash but just wondering how many of you use progesterone cream because the doc has advised it and who uses it just because you know your progesterone is low.

Basically I am trying to determine if it's worth me buying and using some or if it's best to discuss it with doc first. I know that I have problems with low progesterone and have been having day21 bloods done for a while to monitor it. My doc has never mentioned pills or cream!

Again sorry to gatecrash but thought it best to post in here where everyone knows what they are taking about!! 

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## Kellysmom

Claire_Lou said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to gatecrash but just wondering how many of you use progesterone cream because the doc has advised it and who uses it just because you know your progesterone is low.
> 
> Basically I am trying to determine if it's worth me buying and using some or if it's best to discuss it with doc first. I know that I have problems with low progesterone and have been having day21 bloods done for a while to monitor it. My doc has never mentioned pills or cream!
> 
> Again sorry to gatecrash but thought it best to post in here where everyone knows what they are taking about!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you xx

I personally use it because I get a lot of spotting before AF, sometimes more than a week before! Some doctor's have speculated that this type of spotting, when everything else is ruled out, is due to progesterone levels that might be slightly low. If those levels are even lower, it keeps the uterine lining from building up sufficiently enough to support a pregnancy and is the cause for a lot of very early M/C. Because progesterone is tolerated up to 400mg/daily throughout pregnancy, it is safe for use throughout and deficiencies may even be the culprit for pre-term labor, which is another problem I have. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Bettydraper

Kellysmom said:


> Claire_Lou said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry to gatecrash but just wondering how many of you use progesterone cream because the doc has advised it and who uses it just because you know your progesterone is low.
> 
> Basically I am trying to determine if it's worth me buying and using some or if it's best to discuss it with doc first. I know that I have problems with low progesterone and have been having day21 bloods done for a while to monitor it. My doc has never mentioned pills or cream!
> 
> Again sorry to gatecrash but thought it best to post in here where everyone knows what they are taking about!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you xx
> 
> I personally use it because I get a lot of spotting before AF, sometimes more than a week before! Some doctor's have speculated that this type of spotting, when everything else is ruled out, is due to progesterone levels that might be slightly low. If those levels are even lower, it keeps the uterine lining from building up sufficiently enough to support a pregnancy and is the cause for a lot of very early M/C. Because progesterone is tolerated up to 400mg/daily throughout pregnancy, it is safe for use throughout and deficiencies may even be the culprit for pre-term labor, which is another problem I have. I hope this helps!!Click to expand...


Hi there, another post crasher with questions....I've been doing some research into this as I have had a couple of chemicals and spotting before AF. Is there a leading brand of creams or a known one for ttc purposes, all of the menopause sights confuse me!

:coffee:


----------



## rdleela

Haleytivet said:


> I take 400mg at night. I only take it cycle days 16-25 unless I get a positive pregnancy test then I am to keep taking it. What days does your Doctor have you taking it?

Well, b/c of my short luteal phase, I don't even have a chance for implantation to happen without the help of progesterone, so I start taking it once I've confirmed ovulation, so about 2 or 3dpo, until I get AF...and if I don't get AF I'll test...ie. today I'm supposed to get AF, but my temp is still high, and I can't feel AF coming along at all. I never make it to 10dpo! lol So if she still isn't here tmrw morning, I'll test with FMU. I don't usually even ever get to test, so I don't even have an IC's around here. And if negative test, I think I will hang on to 14 dpo, if still negative, I'll stop taking it. I just don't know if the progesterone will help lengthen my luteal phase and don't want to stop taking it if I just don't have enough HCG in my system yet. But I do have a lab req for an HCG test I can do on Monday if I want. I've heard some girls say they get AF even though they're taking progesterone, and some say they need to stop it to get AF, so I don't know which girl I am yet! :shrug:


----------



## rdleela

FYI, anyone from Canada, you need to see a doctor to get progesterone cream. I went in to my Dr. to get progesterone cream and he said that the dosage is not strong enough to do anything for me, so that's why I'm on progesterone suppositories. I would highly recommend asking your Dr!


----------



## Kellysmom

rdleela said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> I take 400mg at night. I only take it cycle days 16-25 unless I get a positive pregnancy test then I am to keep taking it. What days does your Doctor have you taking it?
> 
> Well, b/c of my short luteal phase, I don't even have a chance for implantation to happen without the help of progesterone, so I start taking it once I've confirmed ovulation, so about 2 or 3dpo, until I get AF...and if I don't get AF I'll test...ie. today I'm supposed to get AF, but my temp is still high, and I can't feel AF coming along at all. I never make it to 10dpo! lol So if she still isn't here tmrw morning, I'll test with FMU. I don't usually even ever get to test, so I don't even have an IC's around here. And if negative test, I think I will hang on to 14 dpo, if still negative, I'll stop taking it. I just don't know if the progesterone will help lengthen my luteal phase and don't want to stop taking it if I just don't have enough HCG in my system yet. But I do have a lab req for an HCG test I can do on Monday if I want. I've heard some girls say they get AF even though they're taking progesterone, and some say they need to stop it to get AF, so I don't know which girl I am yet! :shrug:Click to expand...

The last time I used the cream, which was only a few days before AF, I began spotting the day before AF was due, despite the cream.... I stopped it as soon as the spotting started, because I was also getting negative HPT's. I'm hoping that if I'm not PG again this month, that I'll be that lucky again because I can see the hell you ladies are going through trying to decide if you should stop or keep going because of late implantation! As if the 2WW isn't enough, but then to have to go through that too :growlmad: Crossing my fingers we all get our BFP's this month!!! :hugs:


----------



## Claire_Lou

Thank you for your replies, they have been very helpful. I need to see my doc about some dizzy spells I am experiencing and when I go in they should have my day21 bloods back so will mention this. 

I am fairly sure my problem lies with implantation and where you mention the lining not being thick enough rings bells as something I have heard before. I will ask if they can have a look at my MRI and ultrasound scans to see how thick my lining is as I wonder if this may be why I am not implanting.

I find it so frustrating to know I am ovulating, know OH's SA is ok but still not get pregnant as there doesnt seem to be any tests to see if fertilisation has occured or if implantation is the issue!

Once again thanks for your responses. I guess I know I need to discuss anything like this with the doctor as I dont want to make myself any worse.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Kellysmom

Good Luck Claire!!


----------



## Kellysmom

Ok... so I'm going to update this thread in case anyone else decides to do a search later on! First off.... I found out that even though the directions say "rub the cream on your belly and thighs"... DON"T DO IT!! Progesterone is stored in fat tissue. Excess is excreted in the urine, but when you rub it in fatty areas, it goes straight to the fat where it continues to build up. This causes your body to go into Progesterone "hyperdrive" and turns out it was probably the reason for all my symptoms!!! Apply it only to areas with thinner skin and less fat, such as wrists, neck, or bottoms of feet. Once I started doing that, my symptoms started going away and I feel a lot better!!

Second.... It really worked for me to stop my mid cycle bleeding! Usually, about 5-7 days before AF I'll start spotting, and especially during sex. For anyone with this problem, you know how embarrassing it is to have to clean up a pool of blood after sex!! It throws spontaneity out the window!! Not only has it stopped any bleeding during sex, but I haven't seen any other spotting and I'm only two and a half days to AF!! I highly recommend this cream!!!

Good Luck to everyone on their TTC journey!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Bettydraper

thanks for updating, I'm always using these kind of posts for my scientific research!

Which cream do you use may I ask?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for updating! I just started using the cream. I'm using Emerita Progest. I haven't noticed any symptoms so far, and I've been alternating locations - belly, wrist, thigh, other wrist.. I can't say yet what other effects it is having, or will have but will update once I find out the outcome of this cycle. Did have a tiny amount of spotting last night - really tiny spots - but I am HOPING it was implantation. I've never spotted so early, at 7 DPO and 5 days before AF is due. 

For those of you using the cream, do you have to stop for AF to show up?


----------



## Kellysmom

Bettydraper said:


> thanks for updating, I'm always using these kind of posts for my scientific research!
> 
> Which cream do you use may I ask?

Emerita Pro-Gest. It's really expensive where I get it though, something like $40 for a two ounce bottle. I'm hoping I can find it on Amazon!!

I'm glad you agree about he updating... I get so frustrated when I do forum or google searches and the post isn't update!!! Hope it helps!! :hugs:


----------



## Kellysmom

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks for updating! I just started using the cream. I'm using Emerita Progest. I haven't noticed any symptoms so far, and I've been alternating locations - belly, wrist, thigh, other wrist.. I can't say yet what other effects it is having, or will have but will update once I find out the outcome of this cycle. Did have a tiny amount of spotting last night - really tiny spots - but I am HOPING it was implantation. I've never spotting so early, at 7 DPO and 5 days before AF is due.
> 
> For those of you using the cream, do you have to stop for AF to show up?

I'm glad someone using the actual cream finally posted!!! Thank you, thank you Daisy!!! :happydance: Not that I mind the information from the ladies using the pill, it's just that there are so many differences between the pill and the cream. It really is interesting that you have no symptoms and you're using it the same way I was. It's weird how everyone reacts differently to it!

I still haven't had any spotting, and AF is due Thursday. I'm starting to get a little worried because I thought for sure I'd have spotting by now... or latest tomorrow. So I'm not sure whether to stop or wait just in case there was late implantation. I've decided I'm going to keep testing until AF is a day late. If by then still no BFP, I'll stop using the cream. Since my LP is usually 15 days anyway, it will probably only make me a day late, so I'm not too worried.

The spotting is a good sign Daisy! I'm KMFX for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Kellysmom! This is my first month using it, and I just started it on Sunday, so I don't know if I'd see symptoms yet. I will try to stick to areas with thin skin like you suggested. 

My LP is usually on the short side (11-12 days) with 1-2 days of spotting before, which is the reason I'm trying the cream. I'm also taking B50 to help with progesterone levels and my LP. I'm not sure when to stop the cream, but I'm giong to test on Christmas, which will be 13 DPO. I may stop at that point...


----------



## Kellysmom

Ok.... so @ 12 dpo, I checked my CP and it was high and firm, but I managed to squeeze out a little blood. This officially means I'm out for this cycle and that the spotting has started.... but it also means that I can stop the progesterone cream without worries. My BB's still hurt, but I've been really crampy the last couple days and today.

Now I have a new worry.... since I've been using this stuff since 3 dpo, I'm assuming it has thickened my uterine lining more than usual. Does this mean AF is gonna be a doozy this month? Guess we'll see... I'll keep updating!!

How are you Daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Kellysmom! I'm OK. 9 DPO and boobs are sore, but that could just be the cream.

Question for you - isn't AF early??? If you are bleeding, could it possibly be from engorged cervix? I've read that spotting is common in early pregnancy from sensitive/engorged cervix. Have you tested again? I'm just asking because if it were me, I'd be nervous to stop the cream until I was 100% that I wasn't prego... Ahh! What a conundrum! At 12 DPO, I think I still hang in there with the cream and keep up the testing until 15 DPO, your usual AF date, then if BFN - stop.


----------



## Kellysmom

I've been testing for a couple days now, and keep getting BFN's.... plus, I've played this game long enough to know when to accept defeat. I've had mid cycle bleeding for more than 15 years, yet I've had three more pregnancies since then. In every single one of them, I did not bleed at all before AF. I know that if I were PG again, my progesterone levels would be high enough... _especially_ while using the cream.... to keep me from spotting at all, so I'm 100% confident that this spotting is due to the normal low levels of progesterone before AF. 

I can see now why some ladies have such a hard time trying to decide to stop the cream! If you don't have any bleeding before, how do you know it's ok to stop?! The lack of bleeding would be a good sign..... I hope this is the case for you... or that you get your BFP before even having to decide!!! So your LP is 11-12 days long, which means AF would be due for you in 2-3 days, right? Do you have any symptoms of AF coming yet?


----------



## DaisyQ

It sounds like you know your body really well and this must be typical pre AF spotting then. I guess it would just make me nervous to stop at 12 dpo because theres still time for a bfp.

Yes my LP is 11-12 days with 1-2 days of spotting before. I don't have any typical pre AF symptoms, other than spotting. It IS really confusing deciding when to stop the cream because the whole reason I'm taking it is to stop the spotting and increase my LP to increase my chances for late implantation, and/or helping the bean to stick in case my corpus luteum is not producing enough progesterone. I guess I will see what my temps do, if AF arrives on Christmas or if I get a bfp. If I get a bfn, I may keep it up for another couple days and test again before stopping. I'll give it until 15 dpo.


----------



## rdleela

Oh, I totally relate ladies, in this place right now! I'm 14dpo, I have a 9 day luteal phase, took progesterone suppositories for the first time this cycle.

My cervix is high, my temps are high (had low temp 11dpo, BFN 12dpo). So I am testing tmrw with FMU @ 15dpo. If BFN, off the progesterone!

I have been having tons of weird symptoms since O, and they've changed from the early dpo's to the late dpo's, so I'm also a tiny bit hopeful. But really expecting to see a BFN tmrw and I'm already dealing with it emotionally. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ooh, let us know what happens tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyQ

Whoa! Looked at your chart - implantation dip at 11 dpo?? Hoping you get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## rdleela

Awh, thanks for the positivity! I know it LOOKS awesome, but the progesterone I'm on pretty much cancels all the awesomeness out! :wacko:

I've just never had a second line before, and I just can't let myself get too pumped up about it or the let down will be too great!

I will def keep you gals updated, thanks! G/L to you, too, Daisy, your temps are looking good! We've been TTC #1 for the exact same amount of time! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear ya. Great temp rise for me today, but this could just be the cream, right?

Well..... Did you test???


----------



## rdleela

Yep, just tested...BFN 15dpo FMU with FRER...stark white!

So the progesterone suppositories TOTALLY had me tricked, WOW! But they also totally fixed my short 9 day luteal phase to a 14 day luteal phase! I'm so happy I'm on them, and I will def use them next cycle.

I'm not taking any today, so we'll see how long it will take to get AF, and I wonder if AF will be a lot worse than normal? lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, glad at least that the cream helped the short LP. Are you temping at all?

Hope AF flies in fast now so you can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

Duh - of course you temp! Sorry. 

Really undecided what to do about the progesterone cream. My LP is usually 11-12 days, and I'd like it to be a touch longer, but at the same time if I'm not prego, I just want to get on with it and move onto the next cycle. I'm scared that by using the cream, I'm going to keep AF away for too long!


----------



## rdleela

I'm using suppositories, 100mg twice/day, so way more than the cream. My Dr. didn't want me on the cream, he said I needed something way stronger than the cream and that the cream would be useless to me. And I had a 9day luteal, now a 14day. So I'd say he was right! But I'd say no harm in the cream as long as you use it correctly. G/L!


----------



## DaisyQ

Okay, okay, I will stop freaking out now.. I think I will wait and see what happens, and if I'm BFN at 14 DPO, I might stop the cream at that point... I feel like if I'm prego it would show up by then.


----------



## rdleela

Baby dust to you Daisy!! Awaiting your results!!


----------



## DaisyQ

So after doing more research (online of course!) it seems that OTC progesterone cream is not strong enough to prevent AF from coming to town. It might delay her a day or two, but she'll definitely arrive on her own without stopping the cream. So my plan now is to just keep taking the cream until she shows. If it's a total mystery (BFN and no AF) at 15 DPO, I will go get a blood test. 

Hoping all this is unnecessary of course because hoping my BFP is around the corner. Not too sure though - had some pinky-brownish (light colored) CM today - very, very light, barely noticeable, and only because I was scrutinizing the TP for like 5 minutes with every wipe (SO out of control at this point). Also feeling slightly crampy. We'll see.


----------



## Kellysmom

Daisy.... what did you end up doing? Did you get a BFP, or did AF come? Did you stop using the cream?

I'm like you, starting to have second thoughts about the cream. AF came for me, 15 dpo like clockwork. I still started spotting @ 12 dpo, so in reality, the cream really didn't do what I wanted it to do. There is no doubt that I had a lot more symptoms than usual, so I know it increases the level of progesterone in my blood stream from 3 dpo until 7 or 8 dpo, but after that when my body stops making its own, the amount the cream adds isn't enough to make a difference. Hmmm.... guess it will take a couple months of charting while using the cream to know for sure....


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi kellysmom. Same experience as you. The cream gave me higher temps, a triphasic chart, lots of promising symptoms, and may have extended my LP by one day - I can't say for sure if the longer LP is from the cream or the b50 complex. I did spot as usual, starting around 10 or 11 dpo. I ended up stopping the cream on 13 dpo after I got a bfn, and my temp kept dropping, so I knew AF's arrival was inevitable. AF arrived today, which would have been 14 dpo. Undecided what to do about the cream this month, but will discuss it with the fertility doc I am seeing in about 10 days. I'll report back!


----------



## Kellysmom

Ok ladies... another update. This month, I started out using the cream the "correct" way. I rubbed it only into my wrists from 3 dpo until 7 dpo. For those four days, my BB's did not hurt, no headaches or hot flashes, and no bloating like last month. In fact, my symptoms were totally normal as if I wasn't using the cream.

Since I spotted despite the cream last month, I decided to use it the "wrong" way from 7 dpo until AF. I'm only 9 dpo today, but this gives me a chance to keep updating with symptoms to give everyone (including myself) a better idea of how this stuff works. I'm rubbing it into fatty areas of my body like my tummy, thighs, and breasts. My BB's are hurting, but not too badly. I'm starting to get a little bloated and gassy (woke myself up with a fart last night, hehehe :blush:) but no headaches or hot flashes. Again, my symptoms are about what they're like without the cream. Good news is, no spotting yet.

I'll keep updating. If I spot again this month, I will use the cream the "wrong" way my entire LP. Let's keep our fingers crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the update Kellysmom! I am not using the cream this cycle, as I'm having my progesterone tested (tomorrow!) and don't want the cream to affect my results. I am considering starting the cream tomorrow, after the test, but I might just skip it this month, as I've upped my dosage of B complex from B50 to B100, and I really would like to see what that does for me in terms of spotting/LP. Now that I'm under the care of a fertility doc, I have less anxiety about getting pregnant, and I figure if not this cycle, than one really soon.


----------



## rdleela

Yeah, thanks for all the updates! I, too, am getting my progesterone levels checked tomorrow, I'll be 8dpo. I am taking 100mg prometrium vaginally 2x daily. Here is a great page that explains the levels you should see: https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone

This is my 2nd cycle using progesterone, and I sure don't have the same symptoms I did last cycle. I actually am not having any cramping at all, and last cycle I had TONS of cramping. Also my breasts/nipples stopped being tender yesterday, last cycle continued for awhile before dropping off. I felt really awesome all day yesterday, no symptoms. Then this morning at 5am, I woke up and my nipples and breasts were extremely tender, and I was a bit nauseous. When I woke up at 9am, sick feeling gone but boobs still a bit tender, which is now totally gone. Back to no symptoms. But we'll see, I still have one entire week of progesterone to take before I test :)


----------



## Kellysmom

I'm crossing my fingers for you ladies that your levels come out good and high! I also considered not using the cream this month, but then thought I would be a good idea to vary the way I take it for the next few months to decide which is the best route. I'm having a sneaking suspicion the cream isn't working at all, so if I spot again this month I might try rubbing it in fatty areas all next month, and just dealing with the rotten symptoms.

Anyway, rdleela, that's awesome it's working for you. It's interesting that your symptoms are subsiding despite the progesterone..... it gives us all a good reference to stand by, because with levels that high you would think you'd feel terrible! It just shows that you can never tell what this stuff is going to do to your body.

Good Luck tomorrow ladies! Keep us updated!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! Got my results back already, and my progesterone is 17, and I was told anything over 9 is considered good. So yay! Really not sure about using the cream now, as it seems I'm doing OK without it? And I kind of want to see what my cycle does without it. But on the other hand, what if my progesterone drops off too early, and I need the cream to help with spotting and the LP? Thoughts?


----------



## rdleela

I don't think there is any harm whatsoever in using the cream, if I were you I would keep using it! 17 is a good number, awesome!

AFM, got my blood taken today, but my rural hospital doesn't do the labs for progesterone, has to be sent in to the city, so it will take a few days for me to get my results back....


----------



## Kellysmom

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! Got my results back already, and my progesterone is 17, and I was told anything over 9 is considered good. So yay! Really not sure about using the cream now, as it seems I'm doing OK without it? And I kind of want to see what my cycle does without it. But on the other hand, what if my progesterone drops off too early, and I need the cream to help with spotting and the LP? Thoughts?


Yay!!... That's awesome. I agree with RD, I don't think there's any harm. Honestly though, I'm truly starting to wonder if there's any truth to the stories that the cream doesn't do much to help. I'm 11 dpo today, and although I'm still not spotting, I feel my normal PMS symptoms. I would think there'd be a major difference in symptoms right now if the cream were helping at all. And, the breast pain that started 6 days ago is now starting to subside, making me think that my progesterone is starting to taper off. If my suspicions are correct, I will start spotting soon. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Kellysmom

K... today is 12 dpo, and my hubby and I BD'd this afternoon. NO BLEEDING!!! Yay.... I'm so excited. Although I know "technically" it could mean I'm pregnant, I don't feel like I am. My CP has dropped and my CM has all but disappeared. It does mean that the progesterone cream IS working!!! The only time's I've ever come this close to AF with no bleeding is when I've been pregnant. Soooo.... even if we didn't succeed this month, I'm very excited that I've figured out how to get the cream to work!!!


----------



## rdleela

Yea! Fx'd for you!

I did my progesterone on 8dpo on Monday, still don't have my results back...I'm 10dpo today...longest tww evah.....


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

PMS is abnormal and caused by estrogen dominance. Progesterone cream is used to lessen the PMS and eventually cease it. Most women are fooled into believing PMS is a normal part of life.


----------

